# And on a lighter note



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Am I glad that my windows weren't cleaned yesterday? 
Yes... but it was great to see the rain and have a great deal of the dust swept away.
If you are new to Cairo a little tip.. do not shelter under a tree in the rain.

Maiden


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Am I glad that my windows weren't cleaned yesterday?
> Yes... but it was great to see the rain and have a great deal of the dust swept away.
> If you are new to Cairo a little tip.. do not shelter under a tree in the rain.
> 
> Maiden


He, he, yup, not a good idea...


----------

